# Puppy Love



## anand (Oct 21, 2012)

This was shot on 1st December 2000 with a Canon Rebel 2000 on Fuji 100.


----------



## Menace (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 21, 2012)

cute


----------



## dave (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are our two new ones - Sandro and Lily:


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 25, 2012)

my buddies in the studio: Pearl (tri-color) and Cecil (blenheim)


----------

